
Show HN: Python CSV reader implementation with direct file access - loisaidasam
https://github.com/loisaidasam/csv-position-reader
======
nojvek
> Why? / Who Cares? > Because after poring through a CSV one time, you can now
> build a dictionary/cache of where each row lives for future O(1) access!
> You're now a stone's throw away from a CSV-driven database!

this is pretty awesome, although I'd really love to see a csv to columndb
indexer.

